# Net Worth of UFC Owners + Fighters + (Updated) Total UFC Earnings



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I did a quick search to find the net worth of certain fighters. Id like to have put more fighters on the list like Chris Weidman, Pettis, Aldo, Hendricks but i wasnt able to find their net worth. Sorry. Most of these are taken from Celebrity Networth but not all. Take the numbers for what their worth which imo is a average estimate at best.

Few things that i want to point out. 

All those fighters combined and alot of them are not even with the UFC anymore dont have the net worth of Dana White. I calculated everyone together to have a net worth of 279 million and 850 thousand dollars. I also want to point out that Readily available cash and Net Worth are two completely separate things. Dana Whites Net Worth gets a huge boost for owning a percentage of the UFC. But the only way he would be able to come close to touching that money is to sell his stock in the UFC which would never happen. 

Dana White makes about 10million Yearly while George Saint Pierre makes about 6million per fight. (According CelebrityNetworth) 

*Net Worth*

*Frank Fertitta - $1.3 Billion*

*Lorenzo Fertitta - $1.3 Billion (According to Forbes) (according to CelebNetWorth it is $1 billion)*

*Dana White - $300 Million* *(Makes roughly 10mil yearly)*

*George Saint Pierre - $25 Million* *(Makes roughly 6mil per fight)*

*Bj Penn - $22 Million*

*Joe Rogan - $22 Million*

*Anderson Silva - $18 Million*

*Randy Couture - $17 Million*

*Brock Lesnar - $16 Million*

*Wanderlei Silva - $16 Million*

*Tito Ortiz - $15 MILLION*

*Fedor Emelianenko - $15 Million*

*Chuck Liddel - $14 Million*

*Jon Jones - $10 Million*

*Junior Dos Santos - $10 Million*

*Frank Mir - $9 Million*

*Chael Sonnen - $9 Million*

*Rashad Evans - $8.5 Million*

*Frank Shamrock - $8 Million*

*Matt Hughes - $8 Million*

*Forrest Griffin - $7 Million*

*Bas Rutten - $7 Million*

*Shogun - $6.5 Million*

*Jason Mayham Miller - $6 Million*

*Vitor Belfort - $5.5 Million*

*Dan Henderson - $5.5 Million*

*Cro Cop - $5.5 Million*

*Alistair Overeem - $5 Million*

*Michael Bisping - $4.5 Million*

*Lyoto Machida - $4 Million

Rich Franklin - $3.5 Million

Gina Carano - $3 Million*

*Urijah Faber - $3 Million

Josh Koscheck - $2 Million

James Toney - $2 Million

Bruce Buffer - $2 Million ($30 Thousand Per Fight)

Ken Shamrock - $1.5 Million

Kimbo Slice - $1 Million*

*Cain Valesquez - $900 Thousand*

*Nick Diaz - $800 Thousand*

*Ronda Rousey - $750 Thousand*

*Stephan Bonnar - $500 Thousand*

*Benson Henderson - $400 Thousand*


Also since i was not able to find the Net Worth for alot of the fighters i do have a updated list after UFC 167 of how much fighters have made since they have been with the UFC. Ofcourse this is only the disclosed earnings.

*Disclosed Earnings*




1	Georges St-Pierre* $4,452,000
2	Chuck Liddell* $4,380,000
3	Tito Ortiz* $4,135,000
4	Michael Bisping* $3,835,000
5	Rashad Evans* $3,778,000
6	Anderson Silva * $3,697,000
7	Quinton Jackson* $3,240,000
8	Randy Couture* $3,045,000
9 Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira * $2,890,000
10 Brock Lesnar $2,825,000
11	Vitor Belfort* $2,819,000
12 B.J. Penn * $2,800,000
13	Lyoto Machida* $2,725,000
14	Jon Jones* $2,700,000
15 Mauricio Rua* $2,390,000
16 Wanderlei Silva* $2,320,000
17	Dan Henderson* $2,150,000
18 Matt Hughes* $2,045,000
19	Junior dos Santos* $2,000,000
20 Forrest Griffin* $1,907,000
21 Mirko Cro Cop* $1,885,000
22	Cain Velasquez * $1,878,000
23 Frank Mir * $1,833,000
24 Josh Koscheck * $1,458,000
25 Diego Sanchez* $1,403,000
26 Frankie Edgar * $1,351,000
27 Rich Franklin* $1,326,000
28 Cheick Kongo* $1,253,000
29 Nate Diaz* $1,204,000
30 Hector Lombard* $1,200,000
31 Demian Maia * $1,176,000
32 Jon Fitch * $1,134,000
33 Brandon Vera* $1,121,000
34 Gabriel Gonzaga* $1,095,000
35 Donald Cerrone* $1,047,600
36 Carlos Condit* $1,034,000
37 Fabricio Werdum* $1,010,000
38 Chris Lytle * $ 960,000
39 Alistair Overeem* $ 957,142
40 Clay Guida* $ 933,000
41 Chael Sonnen* $ 932,000
42 Chris Leben* $ 930,000
43 Nate Marquardt* $ 924,000
44 Martin Kampmann* $ 922,000
45 Tim Sylvia $ 915,000
46 Melvin Guillard* $ 910,000
47 Jake Shields* $ 900,000
48 Johny Hendricks* $ 876,000
49 Thiago Silva* $ 861,259
50 Jim Miller* $ 837,000
51 Kenny Florian * $ 836,000
52 Joe Lauzon* $ 813,000
53 Jose Aldo* $ 803,000
54 Antonio Rogerio Nogueira* $ 799,000
55 Dong Hyun Kim* $ 785,000
56 Nick Diaz* $ 768,500
57 Andrei Arlovski* $ 768,000
58 Joe Stevenson * $ 761,000
59 Cung Le* $ 760,000
60 Benson Henderson* $ 724,000
61 Sam Stout* $ 699,000
62 Gleison Tibau * $ 696,000
63 Jake Ellenberger* $ 671,000
64 Urijah Faber* $ 657,000
65 Thiago Alves* $ 643,000
66 Dennis Siver * $ 638,000
67 Alan Belcher * $ 632,000
68 Stefan Struve* $ 625,000
69 Ed Herman* $ 618,000
70 Yushin Okami* $ 596,000
71 Ryan Bader* $ 592,000
72	Mark Munoz* $ 589,000
73 Roy Nelson* $ 575,000
74 Takanori Gomi* $ 574,000
75 Mike Pyle* $ 571,000
76 Matt Hamill* $ 569,750
77 Jeremy Stephens * $ 565,000
78 Stephan Bonnar* $ 557,000
79 Jason MacDonald * $ 556,200
80 Matt Wiman* $ 546,000
81 Mark Hunt* $ 537,000
82 Tyson Griffin* $ 532,500
83 Ben Rothwell* $ 531,000
84 Matt Serra* $ 515,000
85 Spencer Fisher* $ 504,000
86 James Toney $ 500,000
87 Cole Miller* $ 496,000
88 Robbie Lawler* $ 493,000
89 Ken Shamrock* $ 490,000
90 Evan Dunham* $ 487,000
91 Edson Barboza* $ 482,000
92 Marcus Davis* $ 478,000
93 Brian Stann* $ 477,000
94 Rick Story* $ 477,000
95 Yoshihiro Akiyama* $ 475,000
96 Mac Danzig* $ 475,000
97 Mike Swick* $ 471,000
98 Matt Brown* $ 460,000
99 Heath Herring* $ 460,000
100 Gray Maynard* $ 437,000



101 Sean Sherk* $ 436,000
102 Terry Etim* $ 427,000
103 Demetrious Johnson* $ 414,000
104 Charles Oliveira* $ 412,000
105 Ricardo Almeida* $ 410,000
106 Phil Davis* $ 410,000
107 Kendall Grove * $ 410,000
108 Gilbert Melendez $ 410,000
109 Travis Browne* $ 409,000
110 Ross Pearson* $ 406,000
111 Keith Jardine * $ 405,000
112 C.B. Dollaway * $ 403,000
113 Rafael dos Anjos* $ 401,000
114 Royce Gracie $ 400,000
115 Thiago Tavares* $ 398,000
116 Wilson Gouveia* $ 396,800
117 TJ Grant* $ 395,000
118 Joseph Benavidez* $ 392,500
119 Cub Swanson* $ 386,000
120 Tim Boetsch* $ 386,000
121 Paulo Thiago* $ 386,000
122 Anthony Johnson* $ 385,000
123 Kurt Pellegrino * $ 369,000
124 Nik Lentz* $ 367,000
125 Dan Hardy* $ 365,000
126 Mike Pierce* $ 365,000
127 Chris Weidman* $ 360,000
128 Vladimir Matyushenko* $ 347,000
129 Patrick Cote* $ 347,000
130 Scott Jorgensen $ 337,500
131 Aaron Simpson* $ 336,000
132 Antonio Silva $ 335,000
133 George Sotiropoulos * $ 334,000
134 Pat Barry* $ 330,000
135 Yves Edwards* $ 330,000
136 Anthony Pettis* $ 323,000
137 Alexander Gustafsson* $ 320,000
138 Danny Castillo* $ 318,000
139 DaMarques Johnson * $ 318,000
140 Rory MacDonald* $ 318,000
141 Tom Lawlor* $ 314,000
142 Mark Bocek* $ 312,000
143 Krzysztof Soszynski * $ 312,000
144 Alessio Sakara* $ 309,000
145 Glover Teixeira* $ 304,000
146 Brad Pickett* $ 302,000
147 Michael McDonald* $ 300,000
148 Dan Miller* $ 298,000
149 Chad Mendes* $ 296,000
150 Chan-Sung Jung* $ 284,000
151 Amir Sadollah* $ 282,000
152 Shane Carwin* $ 281,000
153 Tyron Woodley $ 280,500
154 Nate Quarry* $ 280,000
155 Matt Riddle* $ 278,000
156 Karo Parisyan* $ 277,000
157 Mike Brown* $ 276,000
158 Rousimar Palhares* $ 276,000
159 Paul Taylor* $ 275,000
160 Dustin Poirier* $ 275,000
161 Jorge Rivera * $ 273,000
162 John Dodson* $ 271,000
163 Josh Neer* $ 267,000
164 Dennis Bermudez* $ 266,000
165 Marcus Aurelio* $ 263,000
166 Joey Beltran * $ 263,000
167 Ronaldo Souza* $ 261,000
168 Mark Hominick* $ 258,000
169 Leonard Garcia* $ 257,000
170 Brendan Schaub* $ 254,000
171 Raphael Assuncao* $ 252,000
172 Daniel Cormier* $ 252,000
173 Mark Coleman* $ 250,000
174 Lavar Johnson* $ 249,000
175 Ivan Menjivar* $ 241,000
176 Dustin Hazelett* $ 240,800
177 Hermes Franca* $ 238,000
178 Erick Silva* $ 236,000
179 Evan Tanner* $ 232,000
180 Tim Kennedy* $ 230,000
181 Eddie Sanchez* $ 222,000
182 Tony Ferguson* $ 221,000
183 Shane Roller* $ 218,000
184 Rich Clementi* $ 217,000
185 Matt Mitrione* $ 216,000
186 James Te Huna* $ 216,000
187 Pablo Garza* $ 215,000
188 Brian Ebersole* $ 213,000
189 Michael Johnson* $ 212,000
190 Court McGee* $ 211,000
191 Jorge Masvidal* $ 209,000
192 Darren Elkins* $ 208,000
193 Brock Larson* $ 207,000
194 Paul Kelly* $ 204,000
195 Diego Brandao* $ 201,000
196 Luiz Cane* $ 199,000
197 Renan Barao* $ 198,000
198 Thales Leites* $ 197,000
199 Paul Sass* $ 194,000
200 Kyle Kingsbury* $ 194,000



201 Mike Russow* $ 193,000
202 Dave Herman* $ 192,000
203 Nam Phan* $ 191,000
204 Jacob Volkmann * $ 190,000
205 Manny Gamburyan* $ 186,000
206 Bryan Caraway* $ 186,000
207 TJ Waldburger* $ 186,000
208 Jeremy Horn* $ 185,000
209 Jared Hamman* $ 185,000
210 Antoni Hardonk* $ 184,000
211 Bart Palaszweski* $ 182,500
212 Michael Chiesa* $ 181,000
213 Miguel Torres $ 178,800
214 John Hathaway* $ 177,000
215 Pascal Krauss* $ 177,000
216 Roger Huerta* $ 176,000
217 Igor Pokrajac* $ 176,000
218 Riki Fukuda* $ 172,000
219 Jorge Gurgel* $ 170,000
220 Carlos Eduardo Rocha* $ 186,000
221 Anthony Njokuani* $ 168,400
222 Stipe Miocic* $ 168,000
223 Gerald Harris * $ 167,000
224 Akihiro Gono* $ 167,000
225 Drew McFedries* $ 165,000
226 Daniel Roberts $ 164,000
227 Costa Philippou* $ 163,000
228 Rafael Natal* $ 162,000
229 Josh Barnett $ 160,000
230 Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou $ 160,000
231 Alex Caceres* $ 160,000
232 T.J. Dillashaw* $ 160,000
233 Josh Thomson $ 159,000
234 Diego Nunes* $ 159,000
235 Takeya Mizugaki* $ 156,000
236 Rob Emerson* $ 156,000
237 Ricardo Lamas* $ 155,000
238 Kyle Noke* $ 155,000
239 Dominick Cruz* $ 155,000
240 Ian McCall* $ 154,000
241 Brian Foster * $ 153,000
242 Renato Sobral* $ 151,000
243 Gegard Mousasi* $ 150,000
244 Daniel Pineda* $ 149,000
245 Rafael Cavalcante* $ 149,000
246 Francis Carmont* $ 148,000
247 Din Thomas* $ 148,000
248 Mike Easton* $ 147,800
249 Josh Burkman* $ 146,000
250 Brian Bowles* $ 146,000
251 Mitch Gagnon* $ 145,000
252 Luke Cummo* $ 144,000
253 John Howard* $ 144,000
254 Jamie Varner* $ 144,000
255 James Irvin* $ 143,000
256 Duane Ludwig* $ 142,000
257 Cody McKenzie* $ 142,000
258 Jason Brilz* $ 141,000
259 Matt Grice* $ 140,000
260 Aaron Riley* $ 139,000
261 Jonathan Goulet* $ 138,500
262 Paul Daley* $ 138,200
263 Seth Baczynski* $ 138,000
264 Charlie Brenneman* $ 136,000
265 Chris Wilson* $ 133,000
266 George Roop* $ 131,000
267 Rony Jason* $ 130,000
268 Karlos Vemola* $ 128,000
269 Frank Trigg* $ 128,000
270 Dennis Hallman* $ 128,000
271 Fabio Maldonado* $ 128,000
272 Chris Camozzi* $ 128,000
273 Ryan Jensen $ 127,000
274 Eddie Wineland* $ 125,000
275 Tom Watson* $ 124,000
276 Erik Koch* $ 124,000
277 K.J. Noons $ 123,000
278 Paul Buentello* $ 122,000
279 John Moraga $ 122,000
280 Brad Tavares* $ 122,000
281 Khabib Nurmagomedov* $ 121,200
282 Edwin Figueroa* $ 121,000
283 Kevin Burns* $ 120,000
284 Jorge Santiago* $ 120,000
285 James Krause* $ 118,000
286 Stephen Thompson* $ 117,000
287 Anthony Perosh* $ 116,000
288 John Lineker* $ 115,100
289 John Albert* $ 115,000
290 Jake Rosholt $ 114,000
291 Kuniyoshi Hironaka* $ 113,000
292 Justin Lawrence* $ 112,000
293 John Makdessi* $ 111,600
294 Rodrigo Damm* $ 111,000
295 Joe Riggs* $ 111,000
296 Che Mills* $ 110,000
297 Andrew Craig* $ 110,000
298 Vaughan Lee* $ 105,000
299 Hatsu Hioki* $ 105,000
300 Efrain Escudero* $ 104,000


The rest of the list which goes up to 912 is in the link below.




> http://www.mma-manifesto.com/ufc-fi.../salary-main/ufc-career-fighter-earnings.html


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Chael is the man.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I find those figures hard to believe since Cain has only 900 thousand and Sonnen has 9 million. I wonder which fighters were already rich before their MMA career. BJ Penn was always rich even before his MMA career.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tomjones said:


> I find those figures hard to believe since Cain has only 900 thousand and Sonnen has 9 million. I wonder which fighters were already rich before their MMA career. BJ Penn was always rich even before his MMA career.


Cain Valesquez isnt that popular. And after he won the title he lost it. Then he fought Antonio Silva and won then fought JDS and got his title back then fought Antonio Silva and won and then fought Junior dos santos and won. So he has had 2 title defenses and has not really caused any kind of stir in the mainstream community.

UFC 166 had "Hugely disappointing" numbers.
AND

in 2011 he was selling his truck on ebay... 









for 44,900

None of this adds to him being all that well off. Im sure he is better off now since he defended his title to Junior Dos Santos. BUT i read an article that was posted in March about how CelebrityNetWorth calculates the net worth of the fighters and Cains name was in that article list of fighters and had his networth at 900k. So the number is before he defended his title to Antonio Silva or JDS 3x.


You also have to remember BJ Penn has been around for a long time and has his own gym and 2 UFC gyms in hawaii that he gets a piece of. Plus his parents were rich. Here is part of the celebritynetworth article and what it says next to Bj Penns name

*#1: B.J. Penn Net Worth – $20 Million (Family money, + RVCA, gyms, books)*




> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ar...orld/#!/1-b-j-penn-net-worth-20-million_3436/


 Written in March 17th. So a bit outdated compared to the 22mil number.


Chael Sonnen had one of the more succesfull PPVs versus Anderson. He has a book. Has a pizza restaraunt. He has an analysing gig with Fox Sports. Has done Ultimate Fighter. He has a Coca Cola deal sponsorship (Which im still not sure about since only Chael has said he has one if i recall). Etc Etc. Chael is Loaded.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, Mayhems inclusion in the list probably has more to do with MTV than his fighting career.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Chael has a net worth of 9 million, not bad for a fighter who used to be easy to submit.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

God damn they are screwing Cain over )... The baddest mofo on the planet makes crap ...
In a weird way this makes me like Cain more...
Chael doesnt make money from fighting ...
Rounda just got here , I sure she made a lot more since the article... have you guys saw the "special" when she was ins trikeforce ... she was ******* sleeping in the worst house ever with roomates ...they barley got a tv i'm sure that rounda now worths atleast 3mil ,with the movies and all..


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

These celebrity net worth reports are nothing more than speculation. It's impossible to know what anyone's net worth is unless they declare their assets and liabilities. Gross earnings is not the same as net worth even if it was, UFC doesn't release this figure. 

All those names and numbers listed are totally random and some are hilarious. James Toney for example is not worth millions the dude is broke, owes back taxes and is desperate for fights. http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/nov/17/james-toney-world-champion-last-fight

Jenna jameson's net worth is listed at 10-30 million but her home recently got foreclosed and she's back doing porn :confused05:

The only time a public figures net worth can be speculated on legitimately is if they owned shares of a company e.g Steve jobs, Bill gates etc. Fertitas are probably billionaires they own UFC. 

Everything else is just speculation put out there for entertainment purposes.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

vilify said:


> These celebrity net worth reports are nothing more than speculation. It's impossible to know what anyone's net worth is unless they declare their assets and liabilities. Gross earnings is not the same as net worth even if it was, UFC doesn't release this figure.
> 
> All those names and numbers listed are totally random and some are hilarious. James Toney for example is not worth millions the dude is broke, owes back taxes and is desperate for fights. http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/nov/17/james-toney-world-champion-last-fight
> 
> ...


I agree, for a lot of celebs the figures are just speculation. I would for example, have a question mark on Bas Rutten having a net worth of 7 million.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bruce buffer makes 30k a fight. No fighter should earn less than the announcer.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Joe Rogan is worth what?


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Bruce buffer makes 30k a fight. No fighter should earn less than the announcer.


Yea but theres only one bruce buffer and he delivers every fight...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Bruce buffer makes 30k a fight. No fighter should earn less than the announcer.


A fight or an event¿ I heard similar numbers for his brother in boxing. Their company has virtually the monopoly in the announcing business of combat sports.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Baby Shoes said:


> Yea but theres only one bruce buffer and he delivers every fight...


I find Michael Buffer so much better.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

30k per event, plus add-ons...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't believe for a second mayhem has millions of dolarrs. Mayhem has maid millions from fighting and mostly Mtv but the dude is clearly broke and dying for attention.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> 30k per event, plus add-ons...


Aren't those girls afraid of their skin exploding and those implants falling out of their chests and the silicone leaking from their lips¿


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

They don't look scared.

Out of everyone, I'd like Buffer's job the most. Low risk, high reward, no mandatory retirement date, and the events/travel are likely on the company expense account. Nice arrangement if you ask me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Buffer is the MAN and worth every penny.

I'm gonna start dishing out bans for anyone who says otherwise


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Buffer sucks. :thumb02:

Also, GSP makes a lot of cash.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

M.C said:


> Buffer sucks. :thumb02:
> 
> Also, GSP makes a lot of cash.


YOU suck!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> YOU suck!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz...I think Voice just got you with that image. How can you get mad at a baby sucking on his/her thumb...haha.

Cain needs to fight in Mexico stat and start earning his first mill. 

Man, the difference between champion vs contender essentially #1 and #2 is so dramatic. Amazingly Chael has been able to circumvent this. 

"Hmm...I get beat up by the champions but pick up a million dollar pay day. It's worth it." 

Dude I know Chael would be crazy enough to challenge Cain...roflz!


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

ITs rediculous that Bisping is above Anderson the greatest fighter ever. However I must say Powerful Joe Rogan. Don't know why some people dont like him. Joe is awesome, haters gonna hate.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

tomjones said:


> Chael has a net worth of 9 million, not bad for a fighter who used to be easy to submit.


He still is. He tapped out to strikes in his last fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Net Worth.
Cain Valesquez - $900 Thousand

Money made from fights.
Cain Velasquez * $1,878,000

Something seems off....


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Net Worth.
> Cain Valesquez - $900 Thousand
> 
> Money made from fights.
> ...


Do you not understand networth haha. Do you still have every penny that you earned in the last 6 year's?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

